# HTD's Update......



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Well, it's November 1st, and a Monday. Seems like a good day to start getting healthier.

I'm going to post here a couple of times a week, with the intent that this will assist me in being accountable to someone. 

I will walk at least 3 times a week, practice portion control, watch my carbs, and make healthy food choices. Nothing drastic/crazy; slow and steady wins the race. I am not "going on a diet". I am changing my current eating habits in favor of nourishing my body with nutrient dense foods.

Wish me luck!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

HilltopDaisy said:


> Well, it's November 1st, and a Monday. Seems like a good day to start getting healthier.
> 
> I'm going to post here a couple of times a week, with the intent that this will assist me in being accountable to someone.
> 
> ...


That's a great plan! You can do it!


Cheering you on from here,
Cindyc.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Here is one reason that I want to lose weight.... my work pants are starting to show signs of wear. Now, I have several pairs of brand new pants that I've never worn, because once I got them home they were too small, and I didn't get around to returning them to the store. Actually, I have 6-8 new tops that I bought and they were too snug across the chest, so I haven't worn them, either. So I have a ton of new clothes that I can wear if I'd just lose about 15-20 pounds.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm here to support you HTD.. Several years ago I lost 60 pounds, I bought all new clothes and gave every single thing I had that was large away..so I was burning my bridges. 

Well when I gained it all back plus, I had to buy new clothes..all I bought was jeans and t shirts..cause I didn't want to stay fat..I was just getting down to size 16, then, and I went back up to size 24..

Now I can fit into some of my size 18's but most of my clothes are smaller 18's or 16's or smaller..so I really need to do this.

If i can make the challenge i set for the holidays..i should be able to wear some of my nice winter clothes this year, and I have some nice spring/fall clothes that I also could wear this spring..however..i have NO smaller summer clothes..except a few tops..and maybe one pair of shorts..so I know I'll have to buy myself an entire new summer wardrobe or do some altering when I get below size 16/18..which does kinda scare me.

will i give all my too large clothes away again? i don't know after this last experience..but they aren't special


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks ladies! I'm at my heaviest right now. I was not overweight until I hit my late 40's. The weight crept up so gradually that I've really only been uncomfortable for the last 5 years or so. I'm wearing a size 16 jeans and they are snug. I'd be happy in a size 12.

One thing that helps me a lot is to prep fresh veggies as soon as I return from the grocery store. My work schedule can change in a flash so I need to be able to "grab it and go". I'm supposed to go in this evening to sit with a pt, so I'm planning my food for the day. I had two eggs with broccoli, red bell pepper and mushrooms for breakfast. Mid day I'll have a piece of cheddar and some fresh vegetables (grape tomatoes, cukes). Dinner is fish, cauliflower, and green beans. Pear for snack at some point. I'm taking a couple of kinds of herbal teabags, too.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

a woman that plans, good going..


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

The phone just rang and I don't have to go in to work afterall! I can get a walk in this afternoon!


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Making a big pot of vegetable soup, yummy. I'll portion it into serving size containers and freeze most of them so I can easily pack my dinner for work. (I used cabbage, onion, garlic, tomatoes, green beans, carrot, and one potato, and seasoned with basil and oregano, salt and pepper.)


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

sounds good except the carrots and potatoes..I'm thinking that might be a good way for me to head today, cabbage soup..i have some ground beef and cabbage in the frig that needs to be used up..and it is wet and cold here today, a good soup day ..thanks for the reminder.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

HilltopDaisy said:


> Making a big pot of vegetable soup, yummy. I'll portion it into serving size containers and freeze most of them so I can easily pack my dinner for work. (I used cabbage, onion, garlic, tomatoes, green beans, carrot, and one potato, and seasoned with basil and oregano, salt and pepper.)


I do that too. Often I'll cook for my meat-eating daughter and heat up something I've frozen for myself. Cheaper and healthier than take-out (if you can find a place that offers vegetarian), just as convenient as a ready-made frozen meal from the store.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

ronbre said:


> sounds good except the carrots and potatoes..I'm thinking that might be a good way for me to head today, cabbage soup..i have some ground beef and cabbage in the frig that needs to be used up..and it is wet and cold here today, a good soup day ..thanks for the reminder.


Yeah, I purposely went light on the starchy vegetables. Normally, I would have put in some beans or barley, or pasta. This is good, quite thick and substantial.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

It's raining here, chilly, blah. I can't shake this cold. All I want to do is sleep.

I picked up a couple of South Beach Diet cookbooks from the library, so I think I'm going to wrap myself in a blanket and browse through them. I'm on call this evening, hopefully I can stay home...... Hmm, maybe a cup of hot tea is in order.


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

HTD, take a warm bath then snuggle up with your favorite blanket and a nice cup of tea and enjoy those books. I really like the South Beach plan, Dr. Agatston limits carbs but in a healthy way, you won't see recipes with pork rinds in his cookbooks! 

Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Ashtina98 said:


> HTD, take a warm bath then snuggle up with your favorite blanket and a nice cup of tea and enjoy those books. I really like the South Beach plan, Dr. Agatston limits carbs but in a healthy way, you won't see recipes with pork rinds in his cookbooks!
> 
> Hope you get to feeling better.


Thanks, Ashtina98. I stayed home all day and I feel a little better this morning.

Still raining and cold, in the upper 30's. Some folks are coming at noon to pick up 2 baby goats, hope I don't have to get too wet while they're here. Then I have to go to work (for the next 5 days). 

I like to pack a bag full of food so I have dinner and snacks for a few days. I have cottage cheese, hard boiled eggs, veggie soup, a block of cheddar cheese, steamed cauliflower, celery sticks, and a couple of apples. (Sounds like "diet" food  ). 

I don't get too tempted at work unless someone orders a sheet pizza, which is a couple of times a month. Many of my coworkers eat super-healthy, so they are good influences.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I haven't weighed myself in over a week, so I can't say for sure how it's going, but I feel pretty good. My cold is finally going away, that's a relief! I only walked once all week but I'm not going to be too hard on myself because I was really quite ill.

I have to work a double shift this evening/overnight, but then I have 2 days off! I'm looking forward to cooking some healthy meals, trying some new fish recipes. The fridge is almost empty, so a shopping trip is in order. 

We have a restaurant supply not too far away, with bulk produce, and the prices are excellent. I can get a 3# bag of baby spinach for under $6, that's a huge bag! I think I'll come up with some new recipes, make my list, and go shopping!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm glad you are shaking that cold finally. I know how miserable it is to be sick. I'm still staying the same with my weight..guess I'll go put an update on my thread..feel good girl.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm going to weigh myself today when I get to work. It's been almost 2 weeks. I've not been good about walking, sigh..... but I'm not giving up, I'm just mad at myself. I need to find some discipline. Gee, I'm so good in some areas of my life, and so lame in other areas.

I am going to walk for 40 minutes this afternoon before I go to work.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I weighed the same but I suppose it's OK. My friends took me out to celibrate my birthday, and coworkers brought a cake in to work, so I ate stuff I might not normally eat. It's once a year, right?

I am going to the gym after work tonight. I've had a membership since the first of the year ($10 a month) and I've not gone once, not one single time! I brought all my stuff and I'm tagging along with a coworker who will show me around, etc. Figure I'll jump on the treadmill for awhile, take a look at the machines, hopefully won't be too many people there at midnight. I have to do this. I'm so sick of being tired all the time, and gaining another pound every time I step on the scale.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

if you start working out regularly dont' be disappointed if you gain a few pounds..as it will be fat changing to muscle..measure yourself though and you'll see the inches melt off..

I'm proud of you going to the gym, I'm thankful to have my own gym..I don't know if I could exercise with people around.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Brenda, I actually did go to the gym that day. I enjoyed it, but not the part where I got home at 2 AM. Haven't been back since......


----------

